# Old age, leaking urine and senior food?



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

My poor old husky (14+yrs) has been leaking urine. The vet did a total blood/urine work up and everything is normal, so the vet thinks it's just weakened muscles. We tried a couple different meds, but they didn't really help so I took him off the meds. (I'd rather go the holistic route if possible anyway).

I guess my question is, should I be giving him a different dog food? All of my dogs are on Orijen. I'm wondering if he may do better on a Senior high quality food with a little lower protein than Orijen. I have been thinking of either putting this old guy back on Innova Senior or trying Merrick Senior. Or should he stay on Orijen? Other ideas?

Any advise on Seniors, leaking urine and holistic remedies?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## beachgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 12 yr old aussie mix and I have her on a holistic dog food which she has been on for the last 4 years and has done quite well.

I sure understand your concern and trying anything holistic is always the best option as far as I am concerned. 

If its weakened muscles, changing the food might not make any difference. Does it happen all the time or just at night?


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Which holistic food is your Aussie mix doing well on?

He drips out small drops pretty much all the time...day, night, laying down, standing, walking.....

Yeah, I don't know if anything will make a difference with weak muscles. I though maybe a senior food would be better for him in general? I don't know.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

lorih1770 said:


> Which holistic food is your Aussie mix doing well on?
> 
> I though maybe a senior food would be better for him in general? I don't know.


Both senior and holistic are marketing gimicks. There is no requirement for a company to put the word "holistic" on the package. Ol' Roy could call itself holistic if they wanted to without changing a thing except the package.

The only requirement for a dog food to use the word "senior" on the package is that they must run a field trial and 6 of 8 test dogs must survive for 6 months while eating it. Usually foods labeled "senior" have glucosamine in them but in such small amounts as to be useless.

If you must feed kibble, I don't think you can to any better than Orijen.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You could try doggy diapers to keep the mess down at least.


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you must feed kibble, I don't think you can to any better than Orijen.


Thanks. I definitely think your right. I will stick with Orijen.

Rannmiller- Thanks for the doggie diapers idea. I don't know why I never thought of it! I may give it a try.


----------



## Rescue Squad (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree that changing the dog food may not help the situation here. Have you considered making him (and yourself) more comfortable by putting a belly band on him? We have several senior shelties that have the same problem and find that if the band isn't applied too tightly they are kept comfortable and you don't have the dribbles to clean up. We change the pads about every two hours on the heavily incontenent ones and every four hours on the lighter dribblers. Oh, btw you can use those generic light days feminine pads in the bands too which are a lot less expensive.

Hugs to all


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you, thank you for the belly band idea! I don't know why I never thought of it. I put one on this morning. Seems to be working VERY well! Ivan doesn't mind it at all either. It's going to be so much easier than washing the floor constantly and the dog bed every day! 
Thank you guys!!! Sticking with Orijen too.


----------

